# [prob]NT4 Server und W2k Client -> netzlaufwerke verschwinden



## DarkLordSilver (14. März 2003)

hallo 

ich habe ein problem mit einem profil auf einen NT4 server. es geht NUR um diesen einen user. wenn er eine zeitlang nichts macht werden einfach die netzlaufwerke getrennt ... ka wiso ... sie sind einfach weg. er ist zwar noch angemeldet aber ohne die verdammten netzlaufwerke ... habt ihr das schon mal gesehen? 

greez DLS


----------



## aquila (16. März 2003)

ich habe sowas noch nie gesehn aber da es ja von der zeit abhängt das sie verschwinden, würd ich mal im domänen und bentzermanager nachschauen was alles zeitlich begrenzt ist. denke da z.B. an "alle 14 Tage passwort ändern" oder sowas. einfach weiter beobachten und dann sehen nach wieviel tagen die netzwerklaufwerke verschwinden.

z.B. nach 3 tagen --> optionen suchen die für 3 tage laufen und sich dann ändern
z.B. nach 14 tagen --> optionen suchen die für 14 tage laufen und sich dann ändern

usw...


----------



## DarkLordSilver (17. März 2003)

ok werd das mal probieren thx!


----------



## Rettungsdackel (27. März 2003)

wenns net geht schreibs in die logon.bat des nutzers das die netzlaufwerke jedesmal bein start erstellt werden

mfg Matze


----------



## DarkLordSilver (1. April 2003)

jo sind sie ja aber nach dem logon , wenn mann den PC 10 min nicht braucht verschwinden die einfach ..... ??


----------

